
1700 Google Employees helping Gov coronavirus website - mohamedmansour
Donald Trump just said, 1700 engineers at Google helping build a website? Anyone knows what he is talking about?
======
hastes
They are developing an online system to determine whether or not a person who
"thinks" they are affected should go get a test done and where they can get it
done.

------
sp332
This is apparently incorrect.
[https://twitter.com/Google_Comms/status/1238574670686928906](https://twitter.com/Google_Comms/status/1238574670686928906)

There are apps and websites that do this e.g.
[https://www.buoyhealth.com/symptom-
checker/](https://www.buoyhealth.com/symptom-checker/)

------
BitwiseFool
Answer came through later in the press conference. There's a screening website
that will direct people to testing clinics.

Source: watching the livestream. This may get transcribed later.
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/world/coronavirus-
news.ht...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/13/world/coronavirus-news.html)

------
adreamingsoul
I hear that also, and I'm also curious.

------
kenny87
Google is not building a nationwide website, just a trial one for Bay Area:

"We are developing a tool to help triage individuals for Covid-19 testing.
Verily is in the early stages of development, and planning to roll testing out
in the Bay Area, with the hope of expanding more broadly over time. We
appreciate the support of government officials and industry partners and thank
the Google engineers who have volunteered to be part of this effort."

\- [https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/13/21179118/google-
coronavir...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/3/13/21179118/google-coronavirus-
testing-screening-website-drive-thru-covid-19)

